

James Cameron: BP Oil Spill Is Just Like 'Avatar' - rblion
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/26/james-cameron-bp-oil-spil_n_695556.html

======
aaronbrethorst
Incredibly expensive, something everyone talks about, obnoxious, and it just
won't go away?

Oh, wait no. Apparently BP, Halliburton, et al. are just like the US Military
harvesting Unobtanium. OK, got it.

